# Can of Tuna vs. Whey Protein Isolate. Post workout.



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 25, 2014)

What do you guys recommend? I have the option of keeping a can of tuna in my bag with an apple, or using Whey Protein Isolate. What will work better in your opinion?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

white rice


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nothing beats a hot load...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 25, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Nothing beats a hot load...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Extra protein and if the guy is a juicebox, extra test


----------



## SheriV (Jul 25, 2014)

Im not big on risk of mercury exposure


----------



## l69lou (Jul 25, 2014)

Both . You would want to use the WPI right away to get those aminos flowing in the blood and a good quality WPI will do that faster . About an hour after that eat a high protein meal with carbs if you are not on a cut . Tuna with some rice would work nicely for that meal .


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 25, 2014)

l69lou said:


> Both . You would want to use the WPI right away to get those aminos flowing in the blood and a good quality WPI will do that faster . About an hour after that eat a high protein meal with carbs if you are not on a cut . Tuna with some rice would work nicely for that meal .



Ok I will do that this weekend. Gonna pick up some Syntha 6 Whey Isolate and try it out. I've heard good things about it and thank you for the advice! Good lifts to you


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Ok I will do that this weekend. Gonna pick up some Syntha 6 Whey Isolate and try it out. I've heard good things about it and thank you for the advice! Good lifts to you



I'm very opinionated when it comes to protein. This being said I do not like BSN at all. Dymatize, Divine, and even GNC amplified are better options IMO.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

That's what I do.  I sit in the lockeroom with a bunch of naked hairy ass walkin around opening a can of tuna with my handy dandy can opener I carry around with me.  And who the fuck eats tuna with an apple.  Negged again!!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> I have the option of keeping a can of tuna in my bag with an apple, or using Whey Protein Isolate.



Who the fuck wants to open a can of tuna at the gym and eat an apple? Stop being a weirdo! 

Just put some whey in a bottle and mix it with sprite like everyone else.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 25, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I'm very opinionated when it comes to protein. This being said I do not like BSN at all. Dymatize, Divine, and even GNC amplified are better options IMO.



Ive been using Dymatize but wanted to try something else out. Give me your opinion on Syntha 6 please.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Ive been using Dymatize but wanted to try something else out. Give me your opinion on Syntha 6 please.



I am no fan of anything BSN. In my opinion its another company that cares less about quality and more about making money. Also the original syntha-6 is fatty and I see no reason for a blend post workout


----------



## Montego (Jul 25, 2014)

l69lou said:


> Both . You would want to use the WPI right away to get those aminos flowing in the blood and a good quality WPI will do that faster . About an hour after that eat a high protein meal with carbs if you are not on a cut . Tuna with some rice would work nicely for that meal .


BAM. Exactly right. 

Keep the fats low post workout as well.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 25, 2014)

I will just stick to ISO-100 then.


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 26, 2014)

If you are that concerned with getting protein in your system after your workout then drink your shake before your workout. Whey takes about an hour and a half to digest so if you time it correctly it will be available when you finish. It really won't make a difference as studies show that  as long as you get the amount of protein you need for the day it doesn't matter when you take it. The "one hour anabolic window" following a workout is a myth, perpetuated by supplement companies to get you to buy supplements you don't need.


----------



## ANDYFLEX (Jul 26, 2014)

Stick with the hydrolyzed powders post workout and about 30-45 later the canned tuna for the real food source! <well that's just my 2cents


----------



## am122766 (Jul 28, 2014)

I drink a whey protein shake after workouts if I know I'll be able to eat a meal within an hour or so. But I drink procomplex gainer if I won't be able to to get my carbs and protein in that way.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 28, 2014)

ANDYFLEX said:


> Stick with the hydrolyzed powders post workout and about 30-45 later the canned tuna for the real food source! <well that's just my 2cents



Yes that is what I will do. Cans of tuna are cheap and I love having them with me to eat. I use ISO-100 Hydrolyzed Whey Protein powder. I also have started recently to eat a red apple immediately after my workout as well.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 28, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> That's what I do. I sit in the lockeroom with a bunch of naked hairy ass walkin around opening a can of tuna with my handy dandy can opener I carry around with me. And who the fuck eats tuna with an apple. Negged again!!!




Man I just laugh in a good way when I read the stuff you write on here to me. LMAO


----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 2, 2014)

Tuna vs whey?  Is this a joke?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> If you are that concerned with getting protein in your system after your workout then drink your shake before your workout. Whey takes about an hour and a half to digest so if you time it correctly it will be available when you finish. It really won't make a difference as studies show that  as long as you get the amount of protein you need for the day it doesn't matter when you take it. The "one hour anabolic window" following a workout is a myth, perpetuated by supplement companies to get you to buy supplements you don't need.



^^^ rep this guy


----------



## Montego (Aug 3, 2014)

thecaptn' said:


> ^^^ rep this guy


x2


----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 3, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> If you are that concerned with getting protein in your system after your workout then drink your shake before your workout. Whey takes about an hour and a half to digest so if you time it correctly it will be available when you finish. It really won't make a difference as studies show that  as long as you get the amount of protein you need for the day it doesn't matter when you take it. The "one hour anabolic window" following a workout is a myth,* perpetuated *by supplement companies to get you to buy supplements you don't need.



I hate people who perpetuate thanks for the info.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2014)

Why not just use the whey isolate right after the workout and eat the tuna and apple (fucked up combo btw) an hour later. Plus fruit sugar after a workout isnt ideal. Better to use oatmeal or a potato.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Aug 4, 2014)

juggernaut said:


> Why not just use the whey isolate right after the workout and eat the tuna and apple (fucked up combo btw) an hour later. Plus fruit sugar after a workout isnt ideal. Better to use oatmeal or a potato.



How the fuck would an apple be bad post workout? You provide natural sugars and carbs to replenish muscle gycogen stores (Apples spike insulin) for your muscles. And its quick and easy to eat a nice delicious apple post workout. Much better option than eating gummy bears.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 4, 2014)

Red apple or Green?


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Aug 4, 2014)

I prefer Red. You know what is even better than an apple? Banana post workout.


----------



## xFeaRx (Aug 5, 2014)

i would just stick with the whey protein


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Whey ISO. Tuna is good if you're on a budget but not the best source of protein.


----------

